# cherry red and crystal red in the same tank - aggression?



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

so I had cherry reds in my 8 gallon tank.... everything was calm...

yesterday I introduced 6 crystal reds in the same tank.

now about 20 cherry and 6 crystals.

everybody kept telling me cherry will overrun the tiny crystals...
so far the crystals are acting aggressive towards the cherry.

ex: cherry is eating something, crystal goes and takes it from the cherry... chases away the cherry...

sometimes I even see one of the crystals swiming after a cherry and jumping on the cherry and then the cherry jumps away to run away...

have you experienced the same thing?

cherry/crystals are the same size...

from my observations the crystals are aggressing the cherries.

I'm not worried or anything but everybone kept telling me the crystals will be over run by the cherries... so far so good I guess.

thanks.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, I never mix these shrimp together. 

But I do notice my CRS are aggressive during feeding. They will steal food away from each other and chase each other away.

And during breeding temperatures... the aggression is a different kind.


----------

